# de-register and re-register



## impromptudesigns (Dec 26, 2009)

My kindle is reg. in my husbands name.  I want to register it in mine. If I push deregister will I have to option to re register in my name.
thanks


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes, you can do this.  Just be aware, you and your husband will not be able to share kbooks purchased from Amazon very easily.  Your purchases will be on your Amazon account and his will be on his Amazon account.  If you want to read a kbook that your husband has purchased, you would have to deregister and register on his account, download the kbook and then reregister on your account. 

If you just want to change the name of your Kindle.  On your computer, go to Amazon.com, then click on 'Manage your Kindle', identify your Kindle in the 'Your Kindle(s)' section and click on 'Edit Info'.  There you can change your Kindle's name and email address.


----------



## impromptudesigns (Dec 26, 2009)

thanks, I think I got it!


----------

